# Pooch Test Please!



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

1st 2 pics- Nigerian doe - a little over 2month pregnant

2nd 2pics - Madison Nubian doe due mid May

Last 2pics- Crystal Nubian doe due mid May







































Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Well you told us the answers!  I would have never got the breeds right.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

You can't really tell anything looking at a goat's vulva. If you need to know for sure if they are bred, draw some blood for a Biotracking test; it is $6.50 per test.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

fmg said:


> You can't really tell anything looking at a goat's vulva. If you need to know for sure if they are bred, draw some blood for a Biotracking test; it is $6.50 per test.


Ok, thanks but I disagree . I've had some experience with it myself over the years and it has been right every time for me at least.
I'd appreciate it if you would take the time to go to this link on it.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/pooch-test-questions-attention-pros-d-164854/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well what are you asking for if you already know, lol. I'm not a pooch test fan either. I'm sure we all have our methods of guessing. I feel of tails. I think pregnant does have smooshy feeling tails. I don't even look at bellies. People on Facebook try guessing numbers of kids based on bellies, but I think it is silly. Unless the doe is old (stretched out, flaccid uterus) or narrow, she should be able to hold her kids in without them hanging out on her sides. I've had barely pregnant looking does have triplets. If I really need a confirmation, I blood test.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

swgoats said:


> Well what are you asking for if you already know, lol. I'm not a pooch test fan either. I'm sure we all have our methods of guessing. I feel of tails. I think pregnant does have smooshy feeling tails. I don't even look at bellies. People on Facebook try guessing numbers of kids based on bellies, but I think it is silly. Unless the doe is old (stretched out, flaccid uterus) or narrow, she should be able to hold her kids in without them hanging out on her sides. I've had barely pregnant looking does have triplets. If I really need a confirmation, I blood test.


Because I wanted someone else's opinion but it doesn't look like I'm going to get much help fro this forum seeing that you guys seem to be against it. Thanks for anything but I think I'm going to go to a different forum on this subject


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well based on the explanation on the link you provided. I'd guess the first was the only one bred. It is the only one definitely pointing downward. But like I said, I have no practice at this one. Not my thing


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

swgoats said:


> Well based on the explanation on the link you provided. I'd guess the first was the only one bred. It is the only one definitely pointing downward. But like I said, I have no practice at this one. Not my thing


Nigerians are much easier to tell than Nubians-
On Nubians the tip of the vulva will often point up regardless. #2 and #3 are very good for comparison though. See in #3 how the base of the tail is thickened so that the scent glands are covered, form the side the line from top of vulva to the the tip is a straight line instead of a ski jump, and the slit of the vagina can be seen above the vulva. 
I never meant to say that this is 100% , of course you would need an ultrasound or a blood test to be absolutely sure. You can also use this method hogs, sheep, and cattle except it works a little different on them.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I only have luck at telling if my own goats are bred. I know what they normally look like and usually within a few weeks you can see changes. I have tried to guess on others and it was a fail. LOL
Of course, it's all a guess unless it is a sono or blood test.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I think you are right on Nubians cause all my heavy bred Nubians and Mini Nubians are not pointing down. And they are all very obviously bred.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted a mix of Nigerians, alpines and mini's on a facebook group of my does bred and not, and people were right 1/2 the time...same as guessing.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

fmg said:


> I posted a mix of Nigerians, alpines and mini's on a facebook group of my does bred and not, and people were right 1/2 the time...same as guessing.


Are you going off people who have been doing it for a few years and are experienced ? Or are you just asking people who looked it up on the Internet and then came back and gave their opinion ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

doublebowgoats said:


> I only have luck at telling if my own goats are bred. I know what they normally look like and usually within a few weeks you can see changes. I have tried to guess on others and it was a fail. LOL
> Of course, it's all a guess unless it is a sono or blood test.


I think this is a very good point. It is maybe easier to tell if you know what the doe looked like in the first place. I study my goats hoohaws like some people study the stars when I am about to breed and then for a few months afterwards. I really can see a difference. 
janice


----------

